# Texaco Fleet History



## John Timmins (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello! I asked for help from everyone because I was looking for any information about the *Texaco Columbia*. I found this site. It is a reprint of _The Range Light_, and it featured the history of the Texaco fleet. It is lengthy and very informative. I suggest fetching a full beer or freshen up a drink before tackling this enjoyable read ! (Thumb)

http://texacotreff.no/Historikk/Steinar_Norheim/4_Those-Were_the_Days.pdf

Site Moderator: Perhaps this should be posted in a better place on this site ? Please move it as you might suggest !


----------

